

Subpixel Favicon Generator - keenerd
http://codoba.net/subpixel/index.html

======
keenerd
Oh. It dropped my original comment.

This is a little something I whipped up last night. Wrapping it for the web
took longer than the actual algo. Anyway, the algo is the questionable part. I
think most glitches are fixed. For example
<http://www.4p8.com/eric.brasseur/gamma_dalai_lama_gray.jpg> comes out
properly.

Thanks for giving it a whirl!

------
keenerd
Thank you to whomever submitted

[http://codoba.net/subpixel/d7310672eaf7b31ad711df9b83510c00....](http://codoba.net/subpixel/d7310672eaf7b31ad711df9b83510c00.png)

I think you might have found a bug.

------
JeffL
Pretty cool, but why don't you let us make 32x32 icons with it? Is that too
big for this algorithm to be useful?

